# ZEN REVISITED screensaver / sleep screen NEEDED



## basketking (Apr 11, 2010)

I ordered a Decalgirl skin yesterday!  My first.  I also caved and ordered the Solis light, but I digress.  I selected several images to use as screensavers or sleep screens, but I also want the one that matches the ZEN REVISITED skin.  Would anybody have this file and PLEASE share??

Thanks so much!

Melanie


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Lots of space for adding customized text.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Lots of space for adding customized text.


very modern


----------

